# 48h To go



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

wheres the facebook like button


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

SO pumped! I'm also heading out with friends for a fun day, which will be well documented with my new iPhone 4's camera!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

It will be a great week end!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> It will be a great week end!


Indeed it shall


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

No coffee for me today!
Too excited!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

The sleepless nights begin! t-minus 2!! "who will be your first face time call?"


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

I already couldn't sleep last night. LOL

Going to get a folding chair at Canadian Tire tonight so I don't have to sit on the sidewalk.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

go_habs said:


> "who will be your first face time call?"


Shoot! Not many of us will know someone with an I4 on launch day. Is there an Apple number we can call to try face time out, or post a new thread with our phone numbers! :lmao:


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

yollim said:


> Shoot! Not many of us will know someone with an I4 on launch day. Is there an Apple number we can call to try face time out, or post a new thread with our phone numbers! :lmao:


They had a 1-800 for the US where you could call and speak to an Apple Store employee to try it out. Can't speak to Canadian.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You guys are all nuts!!! :lmao:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

*Like Button*



lebanondon said:


> wheres the facebook like button :d


:d


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Like


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

and still cannot place orders online.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

tacsniper said:


> and still cannot place orders online.


and still won't get to. Why can't you just go over to a carrier and buy an unlocked iphone 4?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

screature said:


> You guys are all nuts!!! :lmao:


Yes we are!
Only 36h to go!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

1 day 17 hours and 52 minutes for me!


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

daniels said:


> 1 day 17 hours and 52 minutes for me!


*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

friday is too far :-(


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

daniels said:


> friday is too far :-(


Took the words right outa my mouth


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

So.stoked.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

LIKE!!

I'm supposed to be headed out to Wasaga Beach that morning, but I may have to delay our departure time. IPhone 4 is worth it, right?!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Ofcourse! iPhone 4 is a must at the beach!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

*Only 24H to go !*


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

titans88 said:


> LIKE!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be headed out to Wasaga Beach that morning, but I may have to delay our departure time. IPhone 4 is worth it, right?!


Think of all the gorgeous HD video you'll take of your beach adventures!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

thadley said:


> Think of all the gorgeous HD video you'll take of your beach adventures!


*cough HD bikinis *cough....

Steve would be soooo upset with me right now....


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Elric said:


> *cough HD bikinis *cough....
> 
> Steve would be soooo upset with me right now....


You have to jailbreak your phone to take pictures like that. The new HD camera will not take pictures that include lots of skin.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

titans88 said:


> LIKE!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be headed out to Wasaga Beach that morning, but I may have to delay our departure time. IPhone 4 is worth it, right?!


Haha I'm gonna be at Wasaga on Saturday morning  I guess we'll both have to share our iPhone 4 videos of bikini clad women!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Haha I'm gonna be at Wasaga on Saturday morning  I guess we'll both have to share our iPhone 4 videos of bikini clad women!


If you guys can find wifi you can do it live over FaceTime! I'm sure that's just the usage Steve had in mind. It'll probably end up in an iPhone commercial.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

12 hours to Sherway


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

18 hours for me.


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

12 hours to go


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

:lmao: You guys are too funny... this is better than Christmas for you it sounds like....


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

never got an iphone for christmas... so i guess it is


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

screature said:


> :lmao: You guys are too funny... this is better than Christmas for you it sounds like....


Yes its better then the 3G i got for christmas last year


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

daniels said:


> Yes its better then the 3G i got for christmas last year


Why the ?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I'm pretty psyched! Not that psyched about waking up at 4:30 but it will be worth it I hope!! That death grip is the best thing to happen to a phone. Now I can intentionally drop a call if I don't want to talk to the person without purposely hanging up!! Thanks Apple!

P.S. I'm actually serious LOL


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

haha good point!


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

do we have confirm Apple store prices for unsubsidized phones yet?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Edit the thread title.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

screature said:


> Why the ?


cause the 4 is better


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I am kind of bummed, I really wanted to go through Telus, but the rep I talked to didn't get a shipment today, and he didn't think any NS Telus stores did. Also, Telus is the only one of the big 3 that have not announced 6GB. (Though I am pretty sure I don't need 6GB.) Oh well, here is to hoping they get a shipment at noon, and roll out a good plan in the mean time!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

daniels said:


> cause the 4 is better


Ok. That's not what I am talking about.... but Ok, "nuff said.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Edit the thread title.


If only you could...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, I think I'll be gettin up around 4:30 and rolling over to the store at 5am. If there are 11 people in line, I will go back home to bed because the store says they only have 11 phones. Haha.

Bell and Futureshop wouldn't tell me how many they had.

And I need to get away from Rogers. Their service is just too terrible here in NS.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Crap.. Canadian Tire was out of folding chairs.. I guess I'm spending most of the morning sitting on the sidewalk.. LOL


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

sheamus said:


> I am kind of bummed, I really wanted to go through Telus, but the rep I talked to didn't get a shipment today, and he didn't think any NS Telus stores did. Also, Telus is the only one of the big 3 that have not announced 6GB. (Though I am pretty sure I don't need 6GB.) Oh well, here is to hoping they get a shipment at noon, and roll out a good plan in the mean time!


Which NS telus were you talking to?


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

canteaus said:


> Which NS telus were you talking to?


Advantage Wireless in HRM.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

*6H to go*
Can't sleep!


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

Me either!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Go now.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

11 hours and 30 minutes for me, i just woke up i fell asleep. just had dinner back to bed in an hour lol.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apparently already 60+ people camped outside Eaton Centre Apple Store (according to Posts on Twitter...) Yikes!

I think I'm sticking with my 3GS for now.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

60 at midnight? That's insane!

Upped my alarm by 15 min, planning to be at Sherway at 5. So excited! Now I can't sleep and will be frantically checking Twitter for news on the line there!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

about 100 people here in the Vancouver pacific center line, 10 hours wohoo!!! Lets hope everyone got carrier got their shipment!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

daniels said:


> about 100 people here in the Vancouver pacific center line, 10 hours wohoo!!! Lets hope everyone got carrier got their shipment!


Wow, that's crazy! I did not expect people to be out in line already. It reassures me that I've made the right choice to wait and order online.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

that was about a 8pm one man has been waiting since yesterday, expecting at least 600 more people starting 11pm tonight! its crazy.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello from Halifax. 

I'm in line at a Telus store. Been here since 5. 4 people in line. 

Apparently there are between 11-15 phones in stock.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG! That's crazy! 100 people at midnight!
*Good luck to all*
Let's hope we all get an iPhone 4 today.


----------

